# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Dessert / Nuts / Candy SA



## Tom (23/10/14)

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

Craftvapour- Devil in disguise


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

JustB Condensed Milk
Vapour Mountain Banana Cream


----------



## Sir Vape (23/10/14)

1) Craft Vapour - Yellow Sub
2) Vapour Mountain - Dean
3) My mates - Banana's Fosters


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/14)

VM - Banana Cream
CV - Devil In Disguise


----------



## BigAnt (23/10/14)

Lekka Vapors - Elvis Breakfast


----------



## BansheeZA (23/10/14)

SkyBlue Dulce de Leche and Bavarian Cream
SkyBlue Nilla Custard


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

VM - VM4
LV - Carabana


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> These are international and CLS is nicoticket



Thanks for showing this out Shane, I've deleted my post and will post in correct thread with the necessary correction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

VM - VM4
VM - pear and custard
LV - Carabana


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

1. Skyblue - Baked apple


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

CV Devil in Disguise 
VK Rum and Raisin
Skyblue Nilla Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain VM4
Vapour Mountain Banana Cream
Just B Condensed Milk


----------



## Arctus (23/10/14)

Craft Vapour - Yellow Submarine
Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast


----------



## KimH (23/10/14)

1. CV Pining Juliette
2. LV Elvis' Breakfast


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

1) Vapour Mountain Banana Cream


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

1. Lekka Vapours - Elvis' Breakfast 
2. Lekka Vapours - Carabana
3. Vapour Mountain - VM4


----------



## Wesley (30/10/14)

Skyblue - Cocomo Cream


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

1. Vapour Mountain - Choc Mint
2. Sky Blue - Nilla Custard
3. to be found...


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/14)

1. Sky Blue - Bavarian Cream
2. Sky Blue - Nilla Custard


----------



## annemarievdh (9/11/14)

1. SkyBlue - Nilla Custard
2. SkyBlue - delich de luch
3. SkyBlue - bavarian Cream 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## free3dom (9/11/14)

1. SkyBlue Nilla Custard
2. SkyBlue Bavarian Cream


----------



## Wesley (9/11/14)

1. Skybleu - Cocomo Cream


----------



## Rudi (13/11/14)

1.VapeKing - Cotton Candy
2.SkyBlue Nilla Custard


----------



## stevie g (13/11/14)

1. Vape king menthol

2. VK apple


----------



## WHITELABEL (13/11/14)

1. LV - Elvis' breakfast
2. VK Apple Pie
3. SB - Melinda's nilla custard


----------



## yuganp (20/11/14)

1. Vapour Mountain VM4


----------



## Pravs (20/11/14)

1. Vapour Mountain - VM4
2. Just B - Condensed Milk


----------



## Skobbejak (20/11/14)

Sky blue nilla custard
Sky blue bavarian cream


----------



## JB1987 (21/11/14)

1. SkyBlue Dulce De Leche
2. SkyBlue 'Nilla Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (21/11/14)

JB1987 said:


> 1. SkyBlue Dulce De Leche
> 2. SkyBlue 'Nilla Custard


+1 for me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------

